# Housetraining



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

hi there. I just wondered if anyone could help please. I think we are doing something wrong!

We brought home our 10 week old male Cockapoo yesterday (called Monty) who we are absolutely delighted with and he's a joy. We don't seem to be dealing with the whole housetraining thing very well and wonder if we are doing something wrong or whether we are expecting too much bearing in mind he is only ten weeks and we have only had him 36 hours (I'm thinking it might be the latter actually as I write this and I now feel a bit silly but will carry on anyway I case I'm missing something!). We have spoken to people who say that they have had puppies who have only made one mistake and we seem to be having a 50:50 success rate although a clean night last night. 

we have been spending lots of time with him in the garden, using our key word, taking him to the same spot, lots of encouragement, praise and treat when he does something, ignoring mistakes and trying not to turn cleaning up into a game etc but more often than not he flies back in the house and does it on the kitchen floor. Am I missing something or is he just too distracted outside and feels safer in the kitchen?! we were told he is paper trained but that's a bit hit and miss too. Any tips would be very welcome.

Also, I thought I had tidied up all the pigeon poo before he arrived but he manages to find it where I didn't even realise there was any! Is this going to do him any harm? I'm trying to tidy it before he gets to it. He is all up to date with his wormer.

Thank you for your patience and help.

X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

you seem to be doing just great!!! the people who tell you that they have had only one or two accidents...either are not telling the truth...or they had miracle pups...it does happen...it is just rare.

I think you are getting on great with him being 10 weeks old and you are at 50/50...good for you!!! 

Try not to stress, keep praising the good, and ignoring the bad...some cockapoos are harder to house train than others.
most get it relitively quick, and by that I mean totally clean by 4 months or so.

for me and my dog it took longer....she was past 6 months when she finally got it. that is longer than lots..but not un heard of. 

Sezra's Daisy took a little longer too.

I would suggest...lose the paper...it can only get confusing to them if they are allowed to go inside sometimes and not others, I think stick to just outside and he will get on just great!


Congrats on your little bundle!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

He is still tiny, we had lots of mistakes the first few weeks and by some miracle at 17 weeks it clicked! Just keep taking him out every half an hour and use your given word (we used wee wees) when he goes make a huge fuss and treat him, it will work but it will take time. Honey wasn't clean through the night until 15 weeks x


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you so much for your helpful comments! I feel so much better that we might not be doing so badly after all! I will try to ignore all those miracle pups and keep persevering with our little chap.

Thanks.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Its a bit like raising babies. There's always boastful mums who exclaim how perfect and advanced their babies are. 

Dogs are like babies, they develop at different rates. 50:50 is very good going. My Millie was a slow learner when it came to toileting. She was 16 weeks before she was fully clean in the house.

The rule of thumb for toileting is, take them outside every 30 minutes, straight after playing, eating or sleeping. Any accidents in the house, clean up thoroughly using a biological cleaner or one specifically for pets. You need to clean up the odour as well as the accident.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great advice already .. stick with it .. you are doing fab ... it will work .. and all dogs are different ..

I have a 12 week old puppy, great through the night, generally very good with toilet training too, but tonight she decided to wee on a snuggle blanket she was playing with.. accidents will happen ... lots of praise for doing it in the right area  they all get there in the end  

Photos of your new puppy please   ...


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't thank you enough, great to have support by people that know what they are talking about and have been there and done it. Such a relief! 

Trying to get a photo but having great trouble as he won't stay still but will keep trying! He's very wriggly!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Its a bit like raising babies. There's always boastful mums who exclaim how perfect and advanced their babies are.
> 
> Dogs are like babies, they develop at different rates. 50:50 is very good going. My Millie was a slow learner when it came to toileting. She was 16 weeks before she was fully clean in the house.
> 
> The rule of thumb for toileting is, take them outside every 30 minutes, straight after playing, eating or sleeping. Any accidents in the house, clean up thoroughly using a biological cleaner or one specifically for pets. You need to clean up the odour as well as the accident.


16 weeks till dry! man I would have thought that was a pro star! lady was 6 months till I could fully 100% trust her.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Very muddy said:


> Can't thank you enough, great to have support by people that know what they are talking about and have been there and done it. Such a relief!
> 
> Trying to get a photo but having great trouble as he won't stay still but will keep trying! He's very wriggly!


We all know how wriggly these cockapoo puppys can be ... wait until sleep time or when he is busy playing with a favourite toy  Enjoy your puppy ...


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Early days yet and they're all different !
Often a sign of wanting to toilet is going round in a small area sniffing, if you see this take him straight outside , then lots of praise when he performs !

Where in Cambs are you ? I'm in St Neots


----------



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

I found it really helpful to write down the time of wee/poo. As Amber got older, this made it easy to see when she could start going a bit longer between regular visits to the garden. It also made it very clear on busy family days when accidents were our fault because we'd forgotten how long it had been since she was last taken out.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

They are all so different, my new puppy Minton has been quite good a couple of poos and wees inside but as long as I can leave the door open and he is not distracted he takes himself off outside. Not easy when it is raining! Hattie however was a winter puppy only had one poo inside but quite a few pees! Really is a case of eyes everywhere always expect the unexpected and remember the pup has not read the training manual. Be prepared for things to take a backward step just when you think you have cracked it but it will all come right in the end.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. Another dry night with a trip out at 3.50am because he was crying but productive in the end so worth getting up for! Bless him. He tried to engage me in a game of cricket but soon got the message this wasn't the time.  must get my husband to do the middle of the night visit .. You are right, it's just like having a baby! 

Feeling much more positive today after your comments and help. Thank you. X


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds like things are getting better 
Keep going - they grow so quick !

Have you got any pics ?
An easy way is to upload onto photobucket then copy and paste the IMG code onto here


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Frances. 

I'm not very technologically with it but will see what I can do. I'll get my 11 year old to have a go - she scarily knows how to do IT things much better than me! We did manage to get him to sit still for 15 seconds this morning so I have got some piccies, I'll try to track my daughter down to load them on! ;-)

XXX


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

The easiest way to put a photo on here to do the following.

Create a photobucket account www.photobucket.com

Upload your photos from your computer to the photobucket account you have made.

Once uploaded you have hover over the picture you want to put on here. A box will appear with 4 options. Chose the last one IMG Code, click on it and it says Copied.

Come onto here and in the Message box write what you want to say and then Paste the picture onto here.

Done


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds like things are improving...keep up the good work! The only other thing to add is that when you think they've got it and have been clean for ages they often have the odd accident and you're left thinking "oh no, what happened!". If it happens don't worry, just carry on with the normal toilet training and all will resume. A bit like the toddler that regresses after toilet training


----------

